# I am looking for the perfect gear ratio.



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

i want a good gear that will blow the doors off .or put me back into my seat . i would like to have a ratio that would allow me to step on the gas light up the tire on the expressway.arty: . From what iheard that a 3.91 is great for drag-raging but not good for top-end . So help with the info . i would like ti to be better that my gearing ratio now- (STOCK) Also i will be purchasing 1. underdrive puley
2. Headers (long-tube hiflow cats)
3. Full Cat Back exhaust
4. Magic Stick Ver.4
5. Custom tune


Help me out i am looking to start buying these items.need Help with setup:cheers


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Empaler said:


> i want a good gear that will blow the doors off .or put me back into my seat . i would like to have a ratio that would allow me to step on the gas light up the tire on the expressway.arty: . From what iheard that a 3.91 is great for drag-raging but not good for top-end . So help with the info . i would like ti to be better that my gearing ratio now- (STOCK) Also i will be purchasing 1. underdrive puley
> 2. Headers (long-tube hiflow cats)
> 3. Full Cat Back exhaust
> 4. Magic Stick Ver.4
> ...


I also been looking into gears, myself i'm leaning to 3:73 I've talked to a guy that had 3:91 gears and he dose about 3000 rps at 80mph. right now with the 3:46 stock gears I do 2000 rpms at 80mph. we both have m6's. the 3:73 is the corvette uses. which should keep a m6 around 2500 rpms at 80mph. they are also going to be making the 4:11 gear sometime. hope this helps you out. by the way if you have a a4 it dose 2000rpms at 60 so to go over 3:73 with the a4 would not be good for top end.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes i have the automatic . So help i want ot go fast :willy: 

It sucks to have a atuomatic!!!!


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Empaler said:


> Yes i have the automatic . So help i want ot go fast :willy:
> 
> It sucks to have a atuomatic!!!!


dont go any bigger than the 3:73's this will give you lots of touqe. I drove the 06 a4 it would light them up when I'd kick it down at 50 mph so with 3:73 you should be able tolight the tires up at 60mph easy. and you'll proble do around 3000 rpms at 80mph. the a4 is proven to be better on the take of eneyway. so this should do what you want. good luck


----------

